# MSI Neo4 Platinum 939 PCI-E



## tomprice43 (Sep 8, 2005)

Want to trade MSI Neo4 Platinum 939 PCI-E for any socket 939 board with a agp slot, i need an agp slot not PCI-E that why i am trading, it new in box, all sealed, warranty for 1 year with MSI. Will possible sell.


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 10, 2005)

come on, ill swap for any socket 939 agp board.


----------



## apj101 (Sep 10, 2005)

how about a asrock m1695 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813157081

I am supisious as to whether the neo4 is in working order, if it was you could just liquidate it and buy a new board (and have cash let over)


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 10, 2005)

liquidate it? wat, and its in perfect working order, comes with the all the cds and it is OEM. I havnt even used it yet, its brand new, heres where i bought it on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6798484864&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

as you can see it is brand new but PCI-E, i will swap for that motherboard on newegg, it looks fine, i dont mind if its not brand new as long as it works.


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 10, 2005)

if you are interested post here and let me know, then email me on price0403@ukonline.co.uk or add me on MSN Messenger as tomprice43@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## alanuofm (Sep 10, 2005)

tomprice43 said:
			
		

> liquidate it? wat, and its in perfect working order, comes with the all the cds and it is OEM. I havnt even used it yet, its brand new, heres where i bought it on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6798484864&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> 
> as you can see it is brand new but PCI-E, i will swap for that motherboard on newegg, it looks fine, i dont mind if its not brand new as long as it works.



heres a little better idea.  just sell your motherboard then buy a new one.  a trade for that asrock mobo would be mindless.


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 12, 2005)

ok, its all sorted now, put it up for sale on ebay, and bought a Neo2 Platinum with some money my dad gave me.


----------



## kalson (Sep 19, 2005)

is it still up for trade?


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 29, 2005)

yes it is still up for trade as it did not sell on ebay, what are you offering to trade it for.


----------



## tomprice43 (Sep 29, 2005)

I just want to get rid of this board now as i am not going PCI-E until i can go ATI crossfire so i got no need for this board, i will sale but would prefer a trade, id like some ram, maybe some case mods E.G sleeving, fans, cold cathode and thing like that, um... any offers welcome.


----------



## kalson (Oct 1, 2005)

ill trade in my msi k8n neo2 for it?

or

i haf a extra HIS Radeon 9800pro with big fan heatsink
and i think dats all i haf for trade
a 9800pro or msi k8n neo2 motherboard


----------



## tomprice43 (Oct 5, 2005)

the  9800pro looks interesting, what are the specs on it.


----------



## kalson (Oct 6, 2005)

the specs im not sure i noe its HIS has a big fan on it






it is *OEM* version

note:it is agp 8x


----------



## tomprice43 (Oct 6, 2005)

ill swap for that mate. i need one for my bros pc.


----------



## kalson (Oct 6, 2005)

ok deal =) so how we start dis trade?


----------



## apj101 (Oct 6, 2005)

> liquidate it? wat,


The liquidity of assets is
cash
prepayments (as in road tax, tv licence)
Debtors (as in people that own you money)
Physical assets (as in motherboards, tvs, cars)

If someone uses the word liquidate as a verb then it means to convert something into its most liquid state i.e. Cash. 
In other words they are saying sell it


----------



## tomprice43 (Oct 6, 2005)

i dont mind how we do it, how do u want to do it.


----------



## kalson (Oct 7, 2005)

i dont mind too u choose since i dun noe much about these stuff


----------



## tomprice43 (Oct 8, 2005)

where do u live. r u in uk


----------



## kalson (Oct 8, 2005)

nope im live in vancouver, bc , canada


----------



## tomprice43 (Oct 10, 2005)

well i live in uk so it got alot of distance to go, ill send my via Airmail or Fedex. How will you send the card. I will also give u a tracking number.


----------



## kalson (Oct 10, 2005)

um ill send via Airmail as well u pay shipping for ur mobo and ill shippin for da card? how i give u da trackin number


----------



## kalson (Oct 17, 2005)

cant track ur item... i sent mine alrdy


----------

